# A year with my Koda Bear



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I know I am a whole month late. I had hopes of finding my camera's memory card and taking some new pictures of my fatso, unfortunately by search has provided me with nothing. I have finally giving in and decided to post without and cool new pictures, I guess a ton of old pictures will have to suffice!

Anyways.... without further ado.... A year in the life of Koda bear.... in pictures.

His petfinder picture, he picture that started it all...










The day we got him.









The most memorable moment in the yard we met him was when I was petting Dakota and his foster mom was talking to him and saying, "I see you Koda, I see you." Of course she was talking about how he was leaning into me and already staring into my eyes with that great devotion that only a furry beast can give. 










And of course, with Koda being my first dog, I had a lot of learning to do. We learned together. 

Trying to look serious.









But still just a big puppy. 









The first and only time he was allowed outside when we wash our cars, now he has to be crated, or else he would try to go through a window to get the hose. lol









He has a small obsession with this hose... 









Love his eyes!!!









We went to the beach, and he loves it!


















And loves his brother from another mother (technically cousin. lol)









We enjoyed our first of many Christmases to come.









He passed his obedience course with flying colors (of course). Natalie's Sasha beside him. 










We went on hikes!









And modeled a nice backpack...









He matured into a Goregous dog.

























One that loves to meet other dogs, and tolerate more than most people would. 




















I can't remember what it's like before I had him, and I can't imagine life without him. HE has made me learn to put someone else needs before my own, to learn to control my temper tantrums, exercise more, to have fun with anything I do. 

I have a foot warmer at night and a heart warmers for life. He is my link to sanity on some days and my excuse for being crazy on others. When he looks at my with his amber eyes and waits for my next move, faithfully following me to wearever I may lead him, I can only hope I can ever live up to what a great leader, and furless human he must think I am. I am so glad I adopted my boy, wdouldn't have it any other way. I love you, Koda bear, you big mongoose. 


And in case you were wondering Tiffany, Dakota now has his own mud pit in the back yard thanks to the incouragement he received from miss Anna.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

congrats on surviving a year together!!!! i love laundry pile!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy One Year Anniversary!!!!!!!!!!

Koda is one handsome boy!


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

beautiful dog! congrats!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I looove the last picture. That's a classic


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Happy bday!!!! What a sweet story!!!!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

What a great story! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Love it! Your boy is so handsome and your words well put.


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Love it! Your boy is so handsome and your words well put.


 He is indeed :wub:


----------

